# What should I do with this tail?



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmmm... that's funny, the hair on his tail looks straight rather than curly or at least wavy. Maybe when he goes through the coat change he will develop curly hair there?

I would probably let it grow all the same length on the tail (meaning, not shave the base of the tail) and just keep it at a leagth where it looks good to you... Or you could grow it really long like Vinnie's tail.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

I would leave it for now, and just scissors it every few weeks to give the hair some strength. And then once he matures and you have thicker hair there, then you can go for volume and length.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

When he was younger, I had it trimmed to a cute ball, but the hair got really wavy over the past few months so it's hard to maintain shape. I sort of trimmed it to a cone (point down) and that was nice for a bit but the hair on it keeps changing LOL!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

It takes a long time with some puppies for tail hair to get some body to it, especially in creams and apricots, in my experience. Trim it as normal, tip the ends now and then to help them stay strong, and wait.

I have a red toy puppy that comes to me for grooming that had a super wispy tail at 4 months, and now at nearly a year, it's quite full and round. The hair is somewhat straighter than typical, but it still looks poodly enough. But it did take some time.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I would shave the base and leave a ball at the tip. And never cut the ball, just shape so you'd get as much body and length as possible. It looks great fluffed out and straight or even with wavy and curly hair. I wish I had a pic to show you of two minis that I just adopted out that have this look.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

He has what I call a wheat tail.....shaved base with a sparse tip. Quit fretting, it will grow normal by age 2


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda has straight tail hair like that and he is 1yr 3 months and it is still straight, the black base of his tail has become slightly curly but the white part...totally straight! (this picture is from ages ago because I have shaved his tail and its only about 1/2" long at the moment so you can't see how straight it is)


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I can't tell for sure but is there a good deal of hair past the tip of the tail. I don't know if that made sense. But often what I find if you have a nice dock or a long dock then it is very easy to cover the wispyness of a tail. Not much luck with a short dock. but it looks like in the picture to be a decent dock. So, I personally would shorten the extra hair to almost the tip of the tail & then when you clip the base of the tail go into the body more & create a V into the body. Usually the hair that is actually on the tail is a little bit stiffer then the long hairs at the tip, so it is easier to make a roundish.oval style tail. It will look funny for a bit until the fill comes in on the tail but it does work.


----------

